
D.H. Lawrence's stunning, indefensible essays - apollinaire
https://www.bookforum.com/print/2604/d-h-lawrence-s-stunning-indefensible-essays-23766
======
try_again
I'd wish that not every other article I read these days feels the need to
focus on detecting misogyny or racism. It is absolutely important to identify
the ways in which outdated world views led to injustices and move towards a
brighter future but there's a fatigue setting in with it taking center stage
in every discussion. Particularly troubling is the tendency towards wanting to
separate the art from the artist whenever the artist held problematic views.
It's a result of a cognitive dissonance setting in when you can see value or
beauty in someone's work but don't agree with some aspects of that person. But
the person behind the work is an integral part of it and vice-versa. If you
hold someone's output in high regard but find objectionable fragments in it or
in their life story you can't just go dissecting it into those pieces you wish
to keep and discard the rest. I guess what irks me is the classification of
Lawrence's essays as "indefensible". A view can be troublesome, even
reprehensible, but to deny it representation by calling it indefensible is
setting up a dangerous precedent where anyone can be silenced or their
opinions simply cherry-picked to find what fits our desires. And that's no
different than the biases that are railed against.

------
kwhitefoot
> I love how it is broad and indefensible and could never be written today.

Why not? Paralysed by fear sounds perfectly apposite for the current political
situation in both countries.

------
mirimir
It's a long read, but worth it if you've ever wondered why you never got into
Lawrence.

~~~
mordechai9000
This quote in the article jumped out at me:

“Life is more vivid in me than in the Mexican who drives the wagon for me,"

That's an awful thing to say, in more ways than one.

~~~
reddit_clone
This always brings me the thought that how many highly/naturally
intelligent/skilled people never get a chance to shine because they are born
in the wrong part of the world or wrong side of the poverty line :-(

------
silveroriole
If you’ve never seen a goat’s ‘glands’ (skin tags) you’ve led a pretty
sheltered life imo

